# Some riders have no etiquette



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I was at Blue Mountain yesterday and realized that many of the riders there have very little etiquette. First off, they like to sit on the middle of the trail while they do up their bindings and chat with friends! Don't they realize they are blocking the path? I also don't like it when herds of people stand around for absolutely no reason, especially before the steep parts of the trail, and too often I was forced to swerve through gridlock traffic. I also had a skier run over my board when I had to stop to avoid hitting a snow-blade dude who was busy socializing. The skier claimed he had no time to avoid me, which means he was probably following way too close (and keep in mind i had only one binding on).

Has anyone had third world experiences while snowboarding?


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

It is not board specific but mostly age specific..most of your teenage kids are riding boards these days and at that age you behave a bit different than you did before and will after...so it tends to be more age related...the boarding community just gets blamed for it as people tend to forget they were once teenagers as well.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

oh yeah i have had many of those skier incidents. I fucking hate skiers, seems more often then not they are the ones tail gating or pointlessly carving right infront of you when you have the whole mountain clear ahead of you. still trying to figure out why skiers hate our kind so much when its seems like they are the ones causing most of the problem. maybe this is hill specific but i have never had any issues with boarders at the 3 hills up here matter of fact i think i have met some of the nice people riding boards.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawg Catcher said:


> *...I fucking hate skiers...*





> ...still trying to figure out why skiers hate our kind so much...


Hmmm, I wonder.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

cloudburst said:


> First off, they like to sit on the middle of the trail while they do up their bindings and chat with friends!


Don't even get me started on this one. It's my biggest on-mountain pet peeve. You want to pow wow with your friends and talk about your pants, then just gear-up and stay on your sofa at home. Don't fucking park in the middle of the god damn trail, or stop at the top of a steep section. Ski patrol needs to pull passes when people do this shit. That would stop it real quick.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

sedition said:


> Hmmm, I wonder.


Indeed,

Goes both ways. I hate both equally, boarders and skiiers. Actually dislike is a better way of stating it, people don't realize how strong the word "hate" really is. Most of them I dislike are young punks or even older ones in their mid to late 20's acting like their the hot shit whether they are or are not and think they own the place for both groups. 

As for older peeps, I have to say I've met any old peeps on boards that are anal about not wanting skiiers around, but definitely a bit of skiiers old fashioned that do not want snowboarders on their mountain. Yet for the youth, snowboarders tend to be a more cocky and smack talking bunch waiting for the inevitable to happen when they crash moreso than what I see from skiiers. This is why I don't hang in groups on the mountain unless it's a chill bunch that leave the ego's are humble to have a good time whether their Shaun White or a 5 year old learning to snowboard. Goes hand in hand both ways.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

sedition said:


> Don't even get me started on this one. It's my biggest on-mountain pet peeve. You want to pow wow with your friends and talk about your pants, then just gear-up and stay on your sofa at home. Don't fucking park in the middle of the god damn trail, or stop at the top of a steep section. Ski patrol needs to pull passes when people do this shit. That would stop it real quick.


Weird, I understand having to stop on occasion, there are times when my legs give out or I have to fix a boot or binding issue but I think you should only stop on top of a knoll, on the side of the hill if possible, and certainly should not be socializing mid mountain.. its bad enough the congested traffic at the top and bottom of a lift.
I don't really see people socializing mid-mountain on my local hills. :dunno:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

BCsnowboardchik said:


> Weird, I understand having to stop on occasion...but I think you should only stop on top of a knoll, on the side of the hill


Of course people have to stop sometimes. But you also nail how, why, and where they should stop. There is nothhing wrong with pulling over into the break-down lane when you need to! The point is to just do it with responsibility and consideration for everyone on the mountain.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

sedition said:


> Hmmm, I wonder.


if that was supposed to be a clever jab i guess i missed it I was adressing the issue of skiers running over my board or being gabers and smashing the back of my board in lift lines thats why i dislike them i dont know why they dislike us. while you witty attempt was cute it horribly failed.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawg Catcher said:


> if that was supposed to be a clever jab i guess i missed it





> while you witty attempt was cute it horribly failed.


Interesting. So, at the same time you both "missed it," but also "understood" it enough to claim it "horribly failed?" How does that work?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

It was stating that your attempt at some jab of my comment horribly failed in the light that you proved nothing by your post. Stating that because I dislike skiers in turn for some unknown reason they must not like me. With that logic you are saying that every animal out there must hate vegetarians because they dont like meat? So while i applaud your attempt maybe get in some more practice before you try stand up mic night here at sbf.com


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawg Catcher said:


> It was stating that your attempt at some jab of my comment horribly failed in the light that you proved nothing by your post. Stating that because I dislike skiers in turn for some unknown reason they must not like me. With that logic you are saying that every animal out there must hate vegetarians because they dont like meat? So while i applaud your attempt maybe get in some more practice before you try stand up mic night here at sbf.com


Your right. You didn't get it. See Vlaze's post (EDIT: and Snowolf's below).


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I completely skipped reading this entire thread as soon as I saw what direction it was going. But I would like to add that I don't think it is age specific at all. Most of the teenagers riding on my hill, a lot of those who would also be considered gangsta by most of the people on this forum, are the ones with enough slope experience to understand the do's and don'ts of the hill. It's the people who don't spend enough time there to respect the place that I find cause most of the problems. And then some people just will never get it. But please don't say its age.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

When I see people laying on the hill screwing around I go up to them and ask if they are hurt and when they say no why?I say if your here next run you will be!! they always get right up and get going.

But this is by far my biggest complaint on the mountian.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> oh yeah i have had many of those skier incidents. I fucking hate skiers, seems more often then not they are the ones tail gating or pointlessly carving right infront of you when you have the whole mountain clear ahead of you. still trying to figure out why skiers hate our kind so much when its seems like they are the ones causing most of the problem. maybe this is hill specific but i have never had any issues with boarders at the 3 hills up here matter of fact i think i have met some of the nice people riding boards.


i completely agree. i really dont have that much against skiiers because half of the people i go riding with are skiiers, but it is true that skiiers seem to love to cut people off. i can count on one hand how many times i've been cut off by a snowboarder, but i get cut off at least 3 or 4 times a day by a skiier while i'm up at the hill. it's not like im a noob either, so they really have no reason to want to cut me off. sometimes i wish that there were seperate hills for snowboarders and skiiers so that we wouldnt have this problem. at least if somebody is just sitting on the mountain you can move around them, but if some douche on sticks cuts you off its a lot more annoying and dangerous.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

iheartboarding said:


> ...sometimes i wish that there were seperate hills for snowboarders and skiiers so that we wouldnt have this problem...


Whoa. dude. Separate but equal went out in the 1950's. Segregation only breeds further contempt and fear. Unity is the name of the game. People just need to get over the "us" v. "them" mindset.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I snowboard, and I ski. I see both sides of this debate, but I don't see any need for the outright hostility. When I am on skis it is annoying to have boarders rip past me leaving only a foot of space between us! It's a big mountain - move the hell over! Skiers need slightly more room to manuever than snowboarders do, and it seems some boarders don't understand that. 
When I am snowboarding I can be annoyed by skiers as well though. Skiers DO tend to crowd and bump my board in the lift lines, and I often see skiers being roadblocks halfway down a trail - almost coming to a full stop between turns, usually because they are doing runs that are well beyond their skill level and are scared.
I tend to let things roll of my back. I am at the mountain paying a lot of money to have a good time. Perhaps if more boarders took a ski lesson now and then they would see why skiers choose the fall lines they do. Maybe if more skiers strapped on to a board they would understand sore legs and the need to sit for a minute. 
That's it for my 2 cents.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

iheartboarding said:


> i completely agree. i really dont have that much against skiiers because half of the people i go riding with are skiiers, but it is true that skiiers seem to love to cut people off. i can count on one hand how many times i've been cut off by a snowboarder, but i get cut off at least 3 or 4 times a day by a skiier while i'm up at the hill. it's not like im a noob either, so they really have no reason to want to cut me off. sometimes i wish that there were seperate hills for snowboarders and skiiers so that we wouldnt have this problem. at least if somebody is just sitting on the mountain you can move around them, but if some douche on sticks cuts you off its a lot more annoying and dangerous.


this was the point i was trying to make. while i dislike skiers i do not actively go out there and make it known that i do. so the chip on the shoulder and negativity comments do not pertain to me. all i was trying to state is that out of 10 skiers i encounter atleast 3 either carve right in front of me or come obnoxiously close when passing out of 10 snowboarders maybe 1 if that. going back to the debate of is this because a fellow snowboarder has respect for others just like a fellow skier would not carve infront of someone or cut off another skier. who knows. This is simply a debate that will always be around for the lifetime of this sport its as simple as that. just like the long term BMX vs. skateboarder debate its something that we will have to deal with until they criminalize skiing. sorry if i came off as someone with a chip on the shoulder that is entirely not the case.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

My pet peeve is people going extremely slow. On the skiout at sunshine, theres some flat spots to beat, Some skiiers like to ski back and forth, covering most of the crowded path. I constantly get cut off by them, Always. Then they stop, Out of nowhere on a narrow stretch... Making me have to stop.

Gah, Sometimes i swear i will shit a brick.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh I definitely yield, But as for boarders we do not have poles. And if a skiier is going back and forth blocking the path on a flat, then i get pretty pissed.

When I do say "To your right" sometimes they just zone out and dont notice until your squeezed in to the right of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Skiers are a bunch of idiots. Boarders are a bunch of idiots too. Solution: Go riding on weekdays or learn to ride in the trees.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Seedy J said:


> Skiers are a bunch of idiots. Boarders are a bunch of idiots too. Solution: *Go riding on weekdays* or learn to ride in the trees.


Amen. That's what I do. no lift lines, first access to powder (if there is any), nobody sees you fall if you're trying to learn to hit jumps (my butt still hurts).


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Snowstar said:


> I snowboard, and I ski. I see both sides of this debate, but I don't see any need for the outright hostility. When I am on skis it is annoying to have boarders rip past me leaving only a foot of space between us! It's a big mountain - move the hell over! Skiers need slightly more room to manuever than snowboarders do, and it seems some boarders don't understand that.
> When I am snowboarding I can be annoyed by skiers as well though. Skiers DO tend to crowd and bump my board in the lift lines, and I often see skiers being roadblocks halfway down a trail - almost coming to a full stop between turns, usually because they are doing runs that are well beyond their skill level and are scared.
> I tend to let things roll of my back. I am at the mountain paying a lot of money to have a good time. Perhaps if more boarders took a ski lesson now and then they would see why skiers choose the fall lines they do. Maybe if more skiers strapped on to a board they would understand sore legs and the need to sit for a minute.
> That's it for my 2 cents.



Well put!! I have to admit, I do cut off skiers that make turns too close. I never really took into consideration the idiosyncrasies of the sport. But at the same time some skiers are no problem at all and respect my space by keeping their distance while I keep mine and others just don't care.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> ...they may appear to be cutting in front of you, but as long as their patterns are symmetrical and predictable it is not an issue; you just need to time your pass a little better...
> 
> ...You as the one bombing the run are responsible to yield to the traffic below you...
> 
> ...



I love when I see a post and think, "YES! He/she *gets* it!" Oddly, that is most of Snowolf's posts. Hah. Anyway, the above quotes are both the essence of consideration to others on the mountain, keeping your own pace, and yes, even skill (i.e. timing and plotting your path to pass slower people). Intermediate riders often get frustrated at slower/newer riders & skiers. This is the wrong attitude. When you encounter a high traffic area envision yourself doing a glades run, but _with moving trees_. Slower riders are not something to slow you down, they are a opportunity to improve and test your skills. If you really want to push it, as soon as you see a high traffic area, start riding _switch_. What's that old saying....when you get lemon, make lemonade.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i pretty much skipped reading most of this thread but i would just like to say something 
it pisses me off when other people get pissed off about something and dont do anything about it. for instense when you get pissed off about kids stopping in the middle of the run have you ever tried to talk to them and explain politely what they are doing wrong?

Also why do you let it bother you so much have you ever thought about going around them and letting them do their own thing??

at my hill groups of kids sit on the hill all the time and my friends and i go by and spray them for fun because they are such easy targets its fun for us and they dont care because they are laughing every time we do it


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just to add another distinction, it seems to me its locals verses tourist, gapers and noobs. Local regular skiers and riders don't have much if any problems getting along. It seems its the tourist that have more difficulty with the locals. In that I see the local skiers and boarder blow past, around and know the mtn enough to work around the folks and avoid the potential collisions due to their skill. However there are a few places where locals do tell the tourist not to stop or sit because of safety reasons and they will be taken out by a flying skier or boarder...those tourist do move once they are aware of the hazard. Also the tourist usually don't have a chance to yell at the locals because they are long gone.

As for etiquette, that would be stopping or asking if somebody appeared hurt, lost or pointing out potential dangers so they don't do something really stupid, i.e., potentially fatal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

i also agree that there are assholes to both sides 
i think the reason skiers "hate" us is because we in the past have givin ourselves a reputation of snotty teenagers who cause problems and fuck with them.
i have personly gotten cut off by both boarders and skiers but its been more skiers than boarders 
alot of times it the mentality of "this is our mountain not yours" in the park is where it really pisses me off though because having to scrub all your speed and avoid a kicker is a bitch haha


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

As an intermediate boarder who, unfortunately rides only 5 times a year on vacation... I ask you guys the following:
If I have to stop in the middle of a run; for whatever reason, and do so on the extreme side of hill... am I breaking any etiquette rules?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

F'n skiers! They should all hang out at Deer Valley and Alta leaving the rest for the snowboarders. 

If I see one more 5 year old snowplowing down the superpipe with dad in tow I'm going to hurl and if you aren't going to clear the table don't take the hit.

What's up with them stealing our fashion? Baggy, tight, tall t's, bandannas, we did it first. The only styles they can claim as their own are fart sacks and neon.

They think they're all hot shit being able to cross their sticks when they grab and spin. I wish they would stay off the terrain features snowboarding brought to the mountain. That goes for rails too. Why don't you try a hand rail while pointed downhill, f'n skier.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

sedition said:


> When you encounter a high traffic area envision yourself doing a glades run, but _with moving trees_. Slower riders are not something to slow you down, they are a opportunity to improve and test your skills.


Last year, this is exactly what forced me to really learn to control my board and gave me the confidence to try tree runs. If you can dodge a gaper, you can dodge a tree !


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

paulperroni said:


> As an intermediate boarder who, unfortunately rides only 5 times a year on vacation... I ask you guys the following:
> If I have to stop in the middle of a run; for whatever reason, and do so on the extreme side of hill... am I breaking any etiquette rules?


Stopping on the side of the run is cool, just ensure people above you can see you, if you can't see them coming, they can't see you.

What I see a lot of is a lack of consideration lately. Line cutting, blocking the entrance to the terrain park, dropping in when there are others waiting... 

But, this type of behavior is not limited to the hill... just watch how people behave out there, consideration for others is becoming pretty rare.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, it's all about weekday boarding.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Zee said:


> Stopping on the side of the run is cool, just ensure people above you can see you, if you can't see them coming, they can't see you.
> 
> What I see a lot of is a lack of consideration lately. Line cutting, blocking the entrance to the terrain park, dropping in when there are others waiting...
> 
> But, this type of behavior is not limited to the hill... just watch how people behave out there, consideration for others is becoming pretty rare.



also when stopping on the side try not to stop beside any kickers/landings of any sort 
to me that's worse. At least in the middle when visible I can swerve around and/or spray them with snow


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> Yeah, it's all about weekday boarding.


Definately. Work the weekend and board the week!


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

I see all this bullshit on the hill and more, my board also has a few pieces missing from it cause of assholes on the hill and in the lines. Worry not though I've got great solutions for these problems.

So theres people standing/sitting in the middle of the hill/on a kicker that you want to hit. What do you do? Easy solution really, as long as you know for sure they are not hurt and are standing there cause they are asshats you can easily deter them from behaving this way in the future. You can either cover them in snow and get them nice and wet, or you can bomb towards them and scream like you are out of control to scare the shit out of them. This should gaurentee that they think twice about standing on the hill.

People cutting you off when you are riding you say? If it is by mistake I just slow down and let them get a bit ahead of me to ensure I don't have to deal with it again, but if it seems like they are out to get you there are other methods. I will pass them and just do the exact same thing to them, they will either realize hey it sucks being cut off I should stop being an asshole, or you will end up just going back and forth with them which could be fun!

People treating your snowboard like a bumper car in line? I usually start off with a quick stare, afterwards I go with a few choice words. If that doesn't get the point across and they aren't renting I just smash my snowboard onto their equipment with the steel edge downards and try to take a chunk out of their gear. This usually wakes them up and makes them think twice about hitting my shit again.

Some of this may sound extreme but its worked wonders for me. No I'm not an asshole if your wondering I try to be as curteous as possible when on the hill. Some things I try to do include; stoping to see if someones ok if they seem hurt, looking up the mountain when I'm crossing to the other side to ensure I don't cut anyone off, making sure I start a run with as few people around me as possible, keep as much space between me and other riders as possible, and many other things that I can't think of right now.

The problem does not fall within an age group, social group, skier/boarder. The problem is assholes, and assholes come in all shapes and sizes. So if you have them drop your prejudices go out there and ride with as much curtesy as possible, but when you spot an asshole explain to them why they are one and if you notice that same asshole still being an asshole get creative and try some of the things I do. Some people never learn, which is why you should make their life hell!


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

ok this is only my second season boarding so let me ask if what i did was right.

my buddy and i were riding, i was leading the way. he fell and hurt himself. i pulled off to the side unstrapped my board (because he was uphill from me)and ran up to where he was so i could help him out. he was in the middle of the run so i laid my board down about 6 feet behind him to warn other riders and also so we wouldnt get nailed. turns out he badly sprained his wrist but he was obviously able to ride the rest of his way under his own power. once he got up i retrieved my board pulled off to the side and strapped in.

now this sounds a'ok to me but while i was helping him out some jack ass yelled at us cuz we were in the middle of the run. so my question is....did i do something wrong?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

There's a lot of hate going around this thread. 

You know what I hate?

When people _find a way_ to hate someone else just because they're doing something different. Skiers hate snowboarders, snowboarders hate skiiers, blah blah blah. Shut the fuck up already. You hate skiers? Really? Don't you realize that as fellow people who like to ride flat objects down snow-covered hills, you have more in common with skiers than you do with probably 90% of the world's population?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread is exactly why snowboarders are looked down upon.

Don't like skiers going back and forth?

Snowboarders do the exact same fucking thing!

In fact, in order for a snowboarder to slow down without going into a full side slip, they NEED to go side to side!

A skier can either go side to side OR pigeon toe snowplow.

Don't like skiers going slower than you?

Snowboarders do the exact same fucking thing!

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah I agree with snowolf, most people here seem pretty chilled about the whole thing. I ride with my mates who are skiers all the time, I love watching them hit different lines and not to mention their aerial tricks look sick when they get all crossed up 

There are only a few things that really get to me on the mountain and they both happen in the lift line... One has already been mentioned all the time, that being skiers hitting my board from behind cos they want to feel me up (or whatever the real reason I'm not sure)

The other is usually a weekend or holiday time and most often performed by boarders I have noticed, when some people feel that they have lift line priority and proceed to push infront of the next people instead of letting the line flow and everyone merge in turn... 

Either way most people are pretty chilled I find, and as I said before I love riding with skiers, I think you all should, I mean common they can hit some pretty gnarly stuff with style!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My wife skis and I snowboard. People stare at us like we're a bi-racial couple in the 60's. I love it. :laugh:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Wierd, they never did here when I went with my bro last few years in VT, he skiied and I snowboarded. We usually blew by everyone down the mountain, a skiier and snowboarder one left and one on the right, hah. He's just getting into snowboarding this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

sedition said:


> Whoa. dude. Separate but equal went out in the 1950's. Segregation only breeds further contempt and fear. Unity is the name of the game. People just need to get over the "us" v. "them" mindset.


hahaha yeah. i kind of had an afterthought about that. blonde momennntt


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Don`t worry, you did exactly the right thing. A pair of crossed skis or as snowboard laid across the run is the universal sign that there is a problem and don`t hit the feature. The kid who gave you shit was either a dumbass who did`nt know the code, or else he was just a douche bag who needs a dose of karma headed his way.
> 
> Anytime someone is down on a run and especially if they are on the blind side of a hit, as quickly as possible place your board or a cross a pair of skis to signal that the hit is closed so someone does not hit it and land on top of the people assisting the injured party.



ok good thats what i thought. thank you for the reassurance. 

as for skiers vs. boarders, why cant we be friends? my cuz is a skier and we have gone a few times and its a blast. like a wise man once told me "dont be a dick, life's hard enough"


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

The only time I have a serious issue with skiers, but I usually find it in boarders as well. Its when they treat you like you don't belong because they feel like there the dominant ones at the resort. Whether there skill level, or just cause there the locals. But it's something that just happens to humans in general. Whether its who's opinion is write and who's is wrong, like this case between members on this forum. The only opinion on here I can 100% agree with on here is jimmerjammermrk's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Zee said:


> Stopping on the side of the run is cool, just ensure people above you can see you, if you can't see them coming, they can't see you.
> 
> What I see a lot of is a lack of consideration lately.* Line cutting*, *blocking* the entrance to the terrain park, *dropping in when there are others waiting*...
> 
> But, this type of behavior is not limited to the hill... just watch how people behave out there, consideration for others is becoming pretty rare.



In my experience, and it's limited as I just started riding this year, but the guilty parties are not limited to not skiier vs snowboarder it's mature vs. immature. Of course it's not limited to that group or exclusive to that group, but in my experience (about 10 times out at the local hill Wachusett Mtn in Central Mass, it's the immature teenagers...i'm not too old to forget what it was like at that age, i'm 25 now.

When I am @ the Mtn @ night..and the middle/high school ski club leaves so does the immature behavior


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> ...the ones who toss you out a pole in our flat areas to give you a tow across them. I have avoided unstrapping and walking many times thanks to a skier doing this for me....:thumbsup:


ah yes, one of the friends i often go to the hill with skis and on the occasion that he uses poles he'll always lend one on the flats. very convenient.

i kinda like riding lifts with skiers. i like when they seem to be fascinated by snowboarding and get a little giddy asking you questions about it. or sometimes they have a funny story about that one time they tried to snowboard and it didn't turn out well. or if they don't like snowboarders they just don't talk to you, nice peaceful ride up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Grizz said:


> F'n skiers! They should all hang out at Deer Valley and Alta leaving the rest for the snowboarders.
> 
> If I see one more 5 year old snowplowing down the superpipe with dad in tow I'm going to hurl and if you aren't going to clear the table don't take the hit.
> 
> ...



Ummm sure. Stealing your fashion? :laugh::laugh: I'm sorry, is it a mountain or a catwalk? So if I start off on my board in the morning, and switch to skis later in the day, you actually expect me to change all of my clothes? 

Listen, I ski, board, snowshoe, skidoo, toboggan and skate in the winter. Can you please write me a shopping list of acceptible attire, you know, so that I'm not stealing anyones fashion? 
I wouldn't want to come across as a loser by wearing the wrong thing! After all, that's what matters, right?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

one plank or two, there are too many with the SoCal attitude that bring it to the hill already without me adding to it. 

that said, it's always a skier that hits me, never a rider. :laugh:


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Gustov said:


> ah yes, one of the friends i often go to the hill with skis and on the occasion that he uses poles he'll always lend one on the flats. very convenient.
> 
> i kinda like riding lifts with skiers. i like when they seem to be fascinated by snowboarding and get a little giddy asking you questions about it. or sometimes they have a funny story about that one time they tried to snowboard and it didn't turn out well. or if they don't like snowboarders they just don't talk to you, nice peaceful ride up.


Very true,

Dont you love the curiosity of skiers? One guy we talked to for 20 minutes about boating, atving, skiing and the whole shebang. Skiers are cool, so are alot of boarders.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> This thread is exactly why snowboarders are looked down upon.
> 
> Don't like skiers going back and forth?
> 
> ...


This post is exaclty why you are looked down upon.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The reality of the matter is that the sport both Snowboarding and Skiing are growing, but the resorts aren't. I don't think it has anything to do with the younger crowds in snowboarders, but a lack of understanding simple rules. If you fall try to get up(if not hurt) and move over.I do agree that some skiers tend to cut you off and some riders ride like they need to get to the bottom as fast as they can. Myself I've learned to live with It. When I see a crowd of people shooting down the hill I just move over to the side and let them pass, then continue to ride down usually practicing on something I might need help on. One thing I dont't like is when we start going after each others throats especially on a forum. Makes us look like "Crabs in a bucket" always pulling the next one down.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

italian ski-instructors
biggest assholes ever=
-big attitude
-verry aggresive
-easely offended
-think they are everything


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowstar said:


> So if I start off on my board in the morning, and switch to skis later in the day, you actually expect me to change all of my clothes?


If you're switching to skis you should just go home.



> Listen, I ski, board, snowshoe, skidoo, toboggan and skate in the winter. Can you please write me a shopping list of acceptible attire, you know, so that I'm not stealing anyones fashion?:


No problem.

Ski: Choice of fart bag, starter jacket or Spyder wear.

Board: All the "cool" stuff. Does not include tight pants for dudes or ice encrusted bandannas in general.

Snowshoe: Tights and a LL Bean parka.

Skidoo: Heavy ass motorcycle style jacket with SKIDOO across the back. Needs to be one size larger than your height would normally wear to accommodate the beer gut.

Toboggan: The same LL Bean parka you wore snowshoeing over Carhartt overalls.

XC Skate: Camel toe or mooseknuckle tights with a Patagucci or Arc'teryx top.

Ice Skate figure: Tutu

Ice Skate Hockey: Pads, helmet, tinfoil.

Skate board: Old punk rock or new Emo band t-shirt with twig leg pants.






Oh yeah....


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!







*FISH ON!*


----------

